# Cypher



## Coyote77 (May 14, 2010)

Just spotted http://www.talkwargaming.com/2013/12/psst-cypher.html tidbit on TWG.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

So it's official we're getting Cypher than? Sweet. As a CSM player, I can't wait to see what this entails rules-wise.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stoked.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

So we get a daemon hero and a heretic hero? Pretty badass! If he's anything like Be'lakor, I can't wait.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Still got that nasty 90s model, however.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I actually think that the Cypher mini has aged really well. Much better than the likes of Abbadon and most of the Phoneix Lords. Personnel taste though.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

...and the model is still officially available from GW!

Cypher Model Link


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And at £10.25 he'll be staying right where he is thank you :laugh:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

By GW's standards, that's not a bad price :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fair comment H :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

There's nothing specifically special about the model, he's an easy 'do it yourself' character.

....for less than $20 at least.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

He IS also still metal. That makes him worth the cost in my book.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I may pick him up in the new year some time. Now he will have a data slate he will be a cool command model.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I may build my own at some point


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I already have him in my chaos army leading the Fallen.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> I actually think that the Cypher mini has aged really well. Much better than the likes of Abbadon and most of the Phoneix Lords. Personnel taste though.


In comparison to them, you have a fair point. I think the only models (that spring to mind) who walked out of that entire decade with a decent, time-resisting model, was Ahriman and Eldrad.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Ahriman


That right there is one classic figure :so_happy:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I painted Ahriman once for a friend. He was a pleasure to paint and is still a great looking miniature.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Is he resin now? I hope so.

Anyway - Cypher is a boring miniature. And, given the nature of plastics - the DA, Chaos Marine and general 'space marine arms', a semi-decent improvement over the stock model won't be hard to make.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Orochi said:


> I think the only models (that spring to mind) who walked out of that entire decade with a decent, time-resisting model, was Ahriman and Eldrad.


I would throw Maugan Ra into that mix as well.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I would have picked him up If is finecast. As I hate working with metal. Do we know if the data slate contains any new history for him.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> I would have picked him up If is finecast. As I hate working with metal. Do we know if the data slate contains any new history for him.


I was wondering the same. Someone who bought it?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Orochi said:


> In comparison to them, you have a fair point. I think the only models (that spring to mind) who walked out of that entire decade with a decent, time-resisting model, was Ahriman and Eldrad.


THere are a few more that spring to mind, I like the original Papa Smurf in power armor, Dante and the third edition space marine apothecary, captain and techmarine from the old metal command squad, and I actually think it's a shame that the later of the two aren't available in finecast.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

$16.99 US for a few pages of fluff and one page of rules, huh? Nooooo thanks. What a rip off! Why would this one be so much costlier than Be'lakor? Because for some reason he's much anticipated?


*edit: in fairness, looks like there's more to it than I expected, but still way too expensive.

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/12/cypher-lord-of-fallen-first-look.html


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> THere are a few more that spring to mind, I like the original Papa Smurf in power armor, Dante and the third edition space marine apothecary, captain and techmarine from the old metal command squad, and I actually think it's a shame that the later of the two aren't available in finecast.


I did think about Dante, and, I preferred the Special Edition Commander that came with the large army deal. Same pose, just Helmeted and with a Powerfist and Boltgun with a sight. Anyone know what I'm talking about?

I guess Yarrick and the Steel legion deserve a mention, and perhaps the old metal Ork Nobz (the boxed set).


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Orochi said:


> I did think about Dante, and, I preferred the Special Edition Commander that came with the large army deal. Same pose, just Helmeted and with a Powerfist and Boltgun with a sight. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
> 
> I guess Yarrick and the Steel legion deserve a mention, and perhaps the old metal Ork Nobz (the boxed set).


Indeed I do know the mini you're talking about. I remember when I saw him the first time, I originally thought he was a conversion based upon the mini I mentioned. Needless to say I was shattered and a little broken inside when I found out he was an actual limited run model and that he could have been purchased because I had missed out. Quick question though, I thought he was actually a Games Day mini and the third captain based on that pose, you know, the one with the power axe and combi-melta was in fact the one that came with the boxed set, or do I have my wires crossed?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Indeed I do know the mini you're talking about. I remember when I saw him the first time, I originally thought he was a conversion based upon the mini I mentioned. Needless to say I was shattered and a little broken inside when I found out he was an actual limited run model and that he could have been purchased because I had missed out. Quick question though, I thought he was actually a Games Day mini and the third captain based on that pose, you know, the one with the power axe and combi-melta was in fact the one that came with the boxed set, or do I have my wires crossed?


I do know the one. Bare-headed, Power Axe and Combi-Melta.

According to my GW miniature product guide for the complete range in 2002 - the Bare-headed commander was in fact a blister pack. The Power-sword wielding variant came in the Command boxed set, and the Power-fist wielder was in the £100 or so army deal.

I remember Matt hudson (a WD regular from that time) had the Power-fister leading his Black Templars army (I was always jealous of his armies... BTs and Word Bearers... then his Dark Elves).


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm totally on board! As a former DA player and a current CSM player I am really stoked. I am currently using a squad of five pre-heresy color dark angels vets as chosen in my CSM army, so Cypher would feel right at home in my force!

EDIT:
Plus is still have my old metal Cypher model, which I do like as a model.


----------

